
“Killing it podcast” – startups and mental health - jd_routledge
https://open.spotify.com/show/449We08a4Ja7A4UuLkRRZD
======
jd_routledge
Hey everyone,

As we all know, everyone "doing a startup" is "killing it" or "smashing it",
or "crushing it".

Yet what we all really know, is that nobody ever really is and working life in
general can be really fucking hard and has a huge impact on your mental
health.

My startup (@SanctusLDN) has produced a podcast with Spotify called "Killing
it" that shares real stories from people in startups that are being open and
honest about their mental health journey.

The first episode is legendary Alex Depledge who sold Hassle for £24m, but
this podcast doesn't talk about that - it talks about her human journey and
her mental health.

I would say this, but it's really valuable and well worth a listen.

[https://open.spotify.com/show/449We08a4Ja7A4UuLkRRZD](https://open.spotify.com/show/449We08a4Ja7A4UuLkRRZD)

Cheers and would love to know what you all think,

James

